# ModArt QUADRAD Custom Case Project (Double Sided)



## ModArt ByLevon (Dec 25, 2016)

The First Double Sided Mod Art QUADRAD Custom Case In The World / With Four Loop Four Rad Four Rez​
Hello there. Welcome to my new project.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





We designed a big extreme case. A case with a square look.
4 radiators, 4 pumps, 4 reservoirs in the system. I wanted to build a system with 4 loops.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




For this reason the name QUAD-RAD.

Case design is mine.

Thanks to arg-ist for hand labor ..



This case can be used in different systems.

The case would be made from scratch, not by modifying a standard case.
After our first work, we decided to make a case in this view.

Case Designed as square cross-section and 45 degree broken.
The case is a plain-flap shape with the front and rear top panels on the wings.
It is designed to bend 45 degrees towards the side covers.
With this, the depth of the cradle, normally 18 cm, was removed by 30 cm.




We started making a 1/1 carton to see what the case would be like.


 

There are air grids on the wings. And on the outside there are reservoirs.

In the form of 4 reservoirs in 4 corners.


----------



## ModArt ByLevon (Dec 25, 2016)

We made vector drawings of Case.

We used 1.20 mm sheet metal.

After the interrupted spaces, the finished state of the empty stall was 12.5 kg. thumb.gif

Corsair Obsidian Series 900D Super Tower Case is 18.6 kg.....rolleyes.gif

During vector drawing, we decided to make the box from 4 equal parts, 2 smaller parts equal to the upper and lower, 2 larger parts equal to the front and the back.

The chassis 2 will consist of the top and bottom parts, 2 front and back parts, motherboard back plate.

The radiator grills, specially designed on the 4 sides of the cabin, are integrated with the frame.

In the bottom and top part, another four 20mm diameter holes from the grille will fill the system with liquid from the top.

There are 2 side parts, integrated fangriller and a panel which provides all cable entry and exit into the case in the lower parts coming to the corners.

At the top, a 30 mm diameter ON-OF button and a 22 mm restart button were made.

And two USB 3.00 sockets were made.

There are also two 5.25 drawers for fan controllers close to the top.
The HDD control drawer was made near the bottom.

The front and back panels were equally spaced so that both sides of the frame could be used as the front panel.


----------



## ModArt ByLevon (Dec 25, 2016)

The drawings were cut in CNC laser.

To check the size of the sockets, the cable box was panned out and the gauge was checked. Necessary corrections were made.


----------



## ModArt ByLevon (Dec 25, 2016)

*The drawings were cut in CNC laser.

And the CNC sheet is bent with metal bender.*​*
  
  

Twisted parts
The cut and bent parts together in bulk.

 


Front and rear panel interior and exterior details.
Details of the upper and lower panels.

 

  
*


----------



## uuuaaaaaa (Dec 25, 2016)

This is looking great! Can't wait to see it finished!


----------



## ModArt ByLevon (Dec 25, 2016)

uuuaaaaaa said:


> This is looking great! Can't wait to see it finished!



Thank you my friend ...  Very soon. Dont worry.


----------



## ModArt ByLevon (Dec 25, 2016)

*The parts were assembled for testing purposes.


  

  
  *


----------



## ModArt ByLevon (Jan 9, 2017)

*The base and the ceiling are made of 2 pieces of hair in the picture to prevent the case from shaking.*







*They were then welded to the base and ceiling.*










*Then, the back panel was screwed between them. This has increased the stability much more.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## ModArt ByLevon (Jan 9, 2017)

*I / O Panel is set to face down.*








*Special extension cables must be used on all sockets to not open the cover each time to mount the mainland cable.*








*There is no need to open the case cover with extension cables to be attached to the case corners.

Cables collected at the corners.

With the holes to be opened, the cables will be hidden behind the panel.*


----------



## ModArt ByLevon (Jan 9, 2017)

Mounted cable sockets and their cabling.

And the cables were taken from these holes to the rear.


----------



## ModArt ByLevon (Jan 9, 2017)

1- Display Port panel mount cable Male/Female StarTech 3-Feet (6 pcs)
2- USB 3.0 Dual Male/Female Panel Mount Cable 100cm           (6 pcs)
3- HDMI 1.4 19pin Male/Female Panel Mount Extension Cable 60cm(5 pcs)
4- DualPort USB3.0 Female Mount to Motherboard 20pin Cable40cm(2 pcs)
5- MecallTech RJ45 Male/Female Panel Mount Ethernet  60cm     (2 pcs)
6- AC 250V C14 Power Cord Inlet Plug Socket Switch Screw Mount(2 pcs)
7- Ugreen Digital Optical audio cable Toslink gold plate 100cm(2 pcs)
8- Ugreen High Speed Cat 7 RJ45 Ethernet Network Cable 200cm  (2 pcs)
9- Kenable RCA Panel Mount Socket Audio Red White & Yellow set(2 set)
10-Kenable Optical TOSlink Panel Mount Socket to Socket       (2 pcs)
11-Kenable Panel Mount 3.5mm Male/Female Locking Nut Stereo   (6 pcs)
12-Vention Jack 2 RCA Audio Cable to 2 RCA Aux Cable  100cm   (2 pcs)


----------



## ModArt ByLevon (Jan 16, 2017)

*Cable routing channels on rear panel opened to provide motherboard connectivity for these cables

The channels on the plate opened with dremel ...










*


----------



## silentbogo (Jan 16, 2017)

Finally some non-sponsored modding for the sake of fun!
Looks awesome!
Keep it going, Levon


----------



## ModArt ByLevon (Jan 16, 2017)

silentbogo said:


> Finally some non-sponsored modding for the sake of fun!
> Looks awesome!
> Keep it going, Levon



Yes, unfortunately there is no sponsor .. 
My social media is low on followers.  So they are not sponsors.
But this system will be very nice.


----------



## ModArt ByLevon (Jan 16, 2017)

*MB backplate was made.

Pump locations were built.

Pump detail and pump cable crossing that will remain behind the radiator.





*


----------



## ModArt ByLevon (Jan 16, 2017)

*Valve locations were opened for evacuation at the front and back of the case.













Adopted instead of fan controller and HDD switch.*


----------



## erixx (Jan 16, 2017)

a Kraftwerk sir! ;-D


----------



## ModArt ByLevon (Jan 16, 2017)

*Aluminum parts cut for 5.25 drawers.

And fan controller, HDD switch mounted instead of trial*


----------



## ModArt ByLevon (Jan 16, 2017)

*A mounting kit was made to mount the PSU on the backside.

And it was replaced by the PSU. Test purpose*


----------



## DRDNA (Jan 16, 2017)

Saweet! Very nice job so far!


----------



## Brusfantomet (Jan 16, 2017)

That looks really good, are you going to mount it some legs to get the fans in the bottom away from the floor?


----------



## ModArt ByLevon (Jan 18, 2017)

Brusfantomet said:


> That looks really good, are you going to mount it some legs to get the fans in the bottom away from the floor?




Yes, we made 4 legs. These legs will be chrome-plated. I will add pictures ..


----------



## ModArt ByLevon (Jan 26, 2017)

*SSDs and HDDs have been located.*






*
Mounting kit for SSD and HDD was made.

2 for HDDs, 1 for SSDs.

A total of 4 HDDs and 4 SSD slots are available.

A gap was left under the skids for cable taps.*


----------



## ModArt ByLevon (Jan 26, 2017)

*The cables from the corners of the corridors were passed under the SSD and HDDs and were directed to the mainland.*












*With the installation of PSU + SSD and HDDs, the case back has such an appearance.*


----------



## DRDNA (Jan 26, 2017)

Are you going to be able to add ventilation and cooling for the Hard drives? Still looking AWESOME!!!! Oh and I forgot on my first post to your thread to welcome you to TPU! Welcome to TPU!!!


----------



## ModArt ByLevon (Jan 26, 2017)

DRDNA said:


> Are you going to be able to add ventilation and cooling for the Hardrives? Still looking AWESOME!!!! Oh and I forgot on my first post to your thread to welcome you to TPU! Welcome to TPU!!!




*Hello there.
Thank you first.
No fan for HDD slot. But suddenly I started to think ..   Thank you very much for the idea.*


----------



## ModArt ByLevon (Mar 19, 2017)

*Bars for I / O Panel were made.*













*And these were done on the truck.







The back of the CPU socket is cut.





*

*A trial board was provided with the following appearance.*


----------



## ModArt ByLevon (Mar 19, 2017)

*There were 4 frame legs. Such a view was provided.











*


----------



## ModArt ByLevon (Mar 19, 2017)

*The plexi hatches are now in place. The plexi was made from the cover plate.

The plexi cover will be smaller than 1 cm of the foot on the sides of the case.

The corners will twist.

Plexi cover was drawn in corel program. The laser was cut.*


*



*


----------



## silentbogo (Mar 19, 2017)

Beautiful! Keep it going!


----------



## ModArt ByLevon (Mar 19, 2017)

*These lids will be given a stand image in the space. To achieve this, long thin metal feet between the plexi and the case were considered.*






*These feet were made in 2 pieces.

When these feet were connected to each other and to the cage, this was achieved at the front and back.*






*



*

*



*

*



*


*Threaded rods were mounted for easy mounting of the end caps of the bars.*


----------



## ModArt ByLevon (Mar 19, 2017)

*The trial was interrupted by the plexi being interrupted.*







*



*


*Now the ears in the corners are bent. The marked parts on the four corners of the frame will bend.*








*Bending process.*
*The parts to bend.*







*



*



*The plexi was fixed by placing an aluminum sheet on the lower part.*








*The bending part was heated with hot air gun.*








*And twisted parts.*


----------

